# The Thumb Pick



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I got one last year, but never really used it. I began using it today on the acoustic. I decided to start simple. Down strokes only, moving from the low E string to the high E string and back. When going back down, I got it got caught on a string a couple times, on the part that hooks around the thumb. I'd like to get comfortable with down strokes before I go on to alternating up and down strokes. Once (if) I get comfortable with that, I will add a finger pick. That's way I have to do it, incremental.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I can't get the hang of them. I use my bare thumb and grow my fingernails long because I hate the lack of feel with fingerpicks.


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

I can't get the hang of the thumb picks either. It made so much sense when I bought ssome (Hercos): get defined bass notes and use it as a regular pick for the parts that need it. Then it all went to shit when I tried to use 'em. But I'm impatient; maybe some time will get you there.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I can already use fingers and thumb better (somewhat), but I wanted to give myself a challenge and a little discipline exercise.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Nah! Tried those thumb picks! Hated them! I just can't or don't want to get the hang of them!


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I just grabbed a three pack of Hercos & plan to give them a test run. They look like the best of both worlds.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I bought one years ago--and try it every now & then--but not really my thing at all.
But to those who use them--hey--cool.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I use a thumbpick for fingerstyle guitar, but no picks on my fingers. I dislike flatpicking with one.


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

I've just recently started to use one because my thumb nail started to separate. I'm having a hard time with it and it's a drag because I was really getting into finger picking.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm back to just holding a regular pick and using my free fingers when needed.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

I was having a hard time with mine. I think the main issue was that it is sticking out way too far compared to my pick when I play pick+fingers for instance.

I've sanded it waaaaaay down, so that now it's only sticking out by a couple mm, and it's much better.

Also, it takes some time to find a thumb pick that's the perfect fit for your thumb. You want it to be nice and snug, but you don't want to have your thumb completely squished by it either.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Update: Thank you @GCAdmin1 for fast action!


> @GCAdmin1, ban these spammers.


----------

